
#SREcon Immutable Infrastructure: rethinking configuration mgmt - kiyanwang
https://www.slideshare.net/mobile/rhirschfeld/srecon-immutable-infrastructure-rethinking-configuration-mgmt
======
Roritharr
Is there a video of this talk somewhere?

